# Best knife for the kill?



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have processed a few birds, but now getting ready to do 25, all at once. I normally use my fish fillet knife, but the blade is long and often awkward, what is a good knife to buy for doing the deed? I want to buy a new one! Thought about using a box cutter, but not sure


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Jim said:


> I have processed a few birds, but now getting ready to do 25, all at once. I normally use my fish fillet knife, but the blade is long and often awkward, what is a good knife to buy for doing the deed? I want to buy a new one! Thought about using a box cutter, but not sure


We use a VERY SHARP paring knife. It's what works for us.


----------



## 19disbre (Feb 14, 2015)

HAVALON. Once you buy one you will never ever ever ever buy another knife


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

For doing over 10 birds I recommend a small very sharp hatchet


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

embrace your inner caveman...use your bear hands!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

seriously though, +1 for a small hatchet for lopping the head off. any ole knife will do for the rest of the process. i prefer a short blade.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I never lop the head off. I use a short fish fillet knife, cuts quick and deeply, then makes short work or everything else. I use a fingerling skinning knife for the carcass prep.


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 27, 2015)

I would recommend a "boning knife". It is a slightly stiffer version of a filet knife with a more durable and hard blade. The one I have is very economical - it is a Mundial - see http://www.amazon.com/Mundial-5607-5-5-Inch-Curved-Semi-Stiff/dp/B003AQAZIS


----------

